# Javel für Wasserschale



## Lion (9. Aug. 2016)

an Alle,
ich habe eine Wasserschale nur mit Wasser gefüllt und muss diese
1mal im Monat reinigen, leeren und wieder neu befüllen, damit das
ganze gut aussieht.
Damit das Wasser für längere Zeit gut aussieht, kann ich da Javel hinzufügen?
und wenn ja, in welche Dosierung?
Ich freue mich auf Euere Antworten.


----------



## Lion (9. Aug. 2016)

Betr. Javel Wasser
als Info hier ein Foto der Schale:
[album=medium]3038[/album]


----------



## Goldfischline (9. Aug. 2016)

Javel ist das äquivalent zu klorix.
Ich würde es lassen,wenn da Tiere drauss trinken,sind sie tot.Die Schale scheint draußen zu stehen? 
LG
Maja


----------



## Lion (9. Aug. 2016)

ja, Schale steht draussen.


----------



## Goldfischline (9. Aug. 2016)

Dann lass bitte das javel weg, und mach einfach öfter die Schüssel sauber


----------



## Lion (10. Aug. 2016)

hallo Maja,
schon mal vielen Dank für Deine Antworten. 
Hat vieleicht sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit Javel-Wasser?
(Eau de Javel)
oder kann ich Chlor-Tabletten benutzen?
Léon


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Léon,

schon mal druchgelesen:
* defekter Link entfernt *

das Zeug ist nicht ganz ohne - denk mal an die Menschen & Viecher die mit der Brühe in Kontakt kommen könnten.


----------



## Lion (10. Aug. 2016)

hallo Mitch,
Javel - Wasser wird aber für viele Anwendungen angeboten siehe die Gebrauchsanweisung und ich
würde es ja auch in einer kleinen Dosierung einsetzen, falls es zur Wasseraufbereitung helfen würde.

http://www.eau-de-javel.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Eau_De_Javel_Gebrauchsanweisung.pdf
VG. Léon


----------



## Kolja (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leon,

ich habe mir gerade mal die Seite angeschaut. 
Wenn es desinfiziert und __ Moos vernichtet, dann hat es doch in einer Wasserschale im Garten nichts zu suchen. Wer weiß, wer da alles zum Trinken und Baden kommt.
Meine Wasserbadestelle für die Vögel beobachte ich besonders gerne.


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Léon,

wie es auch Andrea eben schon geschrieben hat:
Ich würde das Zeugs nicht in einer Wasserschale im Garten benutzen. Wirklich nicht.

Siehe auch Seite 18 Deines verlinkten PDFs:
  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Turbo (10. Aug. 2016)

Salü
Würde die Finger von Javel lassen.
https://www.gesundheitstipp.ch/artikel/d/ist-javelwasser-gefaehrlich/
* defekter Link entfernt *
Als Variante für die Reinigung bietet sich der Hochdruckreiniger an.
Nehme an das dein Problem die Algen sind. Bei destilliertem Wasser dauert es länger bis die Algen ansetzen. Ist aber auch nicht gesund für die Tiere. Um destilliertes (demineralisiertes Wasser) selber herzustellen gibt es Patronen mit denen das Wasser hergestellt werden kann. Stelle dir bei Bedarf gerne einen Link dazu ein.


----------



## Lion (10. Aug. 2016)

an Alle,
vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge und Informationen.
Das ist eben das Schöne, wenn man in so einem Forum sein darf.
Ich werde es weiter so händeln wie gehabt, also werde die
Schale nach Bedarf ca. 1mal im Monat reinigen und mit neuem 
Wasser füllen.
 Léon


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Ich werde es weiter so händeln wie gehabt, also werde die
> Schale nach Bedarf ca. 1mal im Monat reinigen und mit neuem
> Wasser füllen.


das ist eine    Entscheidung auf die Chemiekeule zu verzichten.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Aug. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Schale nach Bedarf ca. 1mal im Monat reinigen und mit neuem
> Wasser füllen.


Wenn es nicht stört vielleicht ein paar Wasserflöhe rein setzen. Dann werden die entstehenden Bakterien gefressen.


----------

